# The Amazing Race S32E04 (OAD 11/04/2020) - Ole, Ole



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

LOL... I am still behind... But here's a place for you all to talk about episode 4 until I can join myself shortly! I need to prioritize my shows better!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

How funny that Will and James watched and practiced the bottle dance right before going on the race! They have been pretty charmed so far-

Once again, a bad taxi ride [almost] seals a team's fate- but this was a non-elim leg!

So glad the football players are still in it. They are my favorite team-they are just big, lovable goofballs!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

We were supposed to get back-to-back episodes last night, but only one aired. CBS had tweeted:
The Amazing Race
@AmazingRaceCBS
·
18h

Update: the second hour of The #AmazingRace has been preempted due to election coverage. Make sure to tune in next week for an all-new episode!​but SWAT recorded instead of election coverage. Will have to be careful next week to make sure the episode records correctly.

And wow! the watermelons vs the dancing bottles were both difficult challenges. I don't think I could have completed either one of them.

I agree with @Regina -- I love the football players!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> CBS had tweeted:
> The Amazing Race
> @AmazingRaceCBS
> ·
> ...


They were simplifying for the tweet -- the election coverage aired at 10:00 P.M. Eastern, and so CBS moved "S.W.A.T." from 10:00 to 9:00 to make room.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I went to CBS to stream both episodes and couldn't figure out why only one was there. :up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah, both of those challenges were nearly impossible. Looking at the pyramid of watermelons, I think the judge took pity on the football players.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm balding, but my wife won't let me shave my head because (apparently) I don't have a nice round top to my dome, but a ridge like a Sleestak or something. No way I could ever balance a bottle on the top of my head. BTW, what were those bottles made from? Sugar glass?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

My girls got a laugh out of the watermelons and the NFL guy's failed attempts and subsequent watermelon avalanches.

After the ep, I queued up season 14's cheese wheel challenge....and they were ROFL!!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> We were supposed to get back-to-back episodes last night, but only one aired. CBS had tweeted:
> The Amazing Race
> @AmazingRaceCBS
> ·
> ...


yikes thank you for that reminder, to make sure the ep records correctly!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> My girls got a laugh out of the watermelons and the NFL guy's failed attempts and subsequent watermelon avalanches.
> 
> After the ep, I queued up season 14's cheese wheel challenge....and they were ROFL!!


The cheese wheel challenge was one of the funniest things I ever saw on TV


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> The cheese wheel challenge was one of the funniest things I ever saw on TV


OMG. The first time we saw our jaws hurt from laughing so hard. It is still funny 11 years later.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The funniest thing for me was the lady that shot herself in the face with the watermelon as painful as it looked.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Regina said:


> How funny that Will and James watched and practiced the bottle dance right before going on the race! They have been pretty charmed so far-


Even funnier that they had a camera turned on when they were doing it, and that the producers got the footage from them after the show to put in the edit...



PJO1966 said:


> Yeah, both of those challenges were nearly impossible. Looking at the pyramid of watermelons, I think the judge took pity on the football players.


It sure seemed like it... their pyramid looked like a hot mess compared to the others!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not sure if I am finding the Cal siblings funny or irritating...

Every time they come to a challenge, the guy mentions his software engineering background, and how it might help him in "this challenge" (and it never does)... LOL...

Last week's episode (I think), he said something about his software engineering not being able to help him in a challenge that perhaps a physical engineering might have (I don't recall the specific incident at the moment)...

Like I said, I am not sure if I find them funny, or if the comments are simply irritating... It was a little bit of a turn off at the premier episode when they claimed to both come from Cal Berkley, and how smart they are... I hope they got coached to say that by the producers, because if that is truly how they are, it is a complete turn off to be such self-proclaimed geniuses... (I bet it's the producers coaching)...


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Normally when engineers get on their high horse about X other profession calling themselves an engineer, I side with the other profession. But in this case, those ding-dongs are not engineers and it shows.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Yeah, both of those challenges were nearly impossible. Looking at the pyramid of watermelons, I think the judge took pity on the football players.


I don't remember the exact situation, but I think on various challenges, the passing grade gets lower and lower the more tries they take.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

mattack said:


> I don't remember the exact situation, but I think on various challenges, the passing grade gets lower and lower the more tries they take.


Probably as it should be. This is an entertainment, after all, not the Olympics.


----------

